# New pup



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

Gus is only 4 weeks old, so he's not even home with us yet. However we cant wait to get our hands on him. How early is too early to get him out in a field just to be around other dogs that are well trained pheasant hunters; Im heading to SD in late October on a pheasant hunt. I dont plan on hunting him but would really like to just get him out there and run around a bit and get used to other dogs and a few hunters, BUT he will only be like 3 months old.

I have a MILLION bird hunting training questions of how to's and when to's ( Im not a new hunter but a new hunting dog owner/trainer)

Ie - when to introduce live birds, gunfire, books or dvd's to use


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/bailey-is-at-summer-boot-camp.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/letter-from-jack-sharkey.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/jack-sharkey-my-dog-world-inspiration.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/10/final-post-about-sd-written-on-way-back.html

Start reading now. You can start training the moment the pup comes home. Careful with the shotgun. I blew it with my first Hungarian Pointer and took her out at 4 months old and made her forever gun shy. Was much smarter about it with my second HP. Got some professional help. Great investment in your an your dog's future.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I want my young pups to experience the fields as soon as possible. No pressure put on them. Its a big new world for them. The only tools I need are a check cord,whistle and water in a squirt bottle. I let them run as far out as they will go. Only calling them back when they are already headed to me. They are learning that butterflies fly, grasshoppers hop. Some plants are soft and others will poke you. If it doesn't put them in danger, I never try to stop them from experiencing something on their own. The only thing I don't want is a field full of field mice.
I don't run young puppies with older dogs very much.
I will put a pup on the ground with one after the older dog has burn up some of its energy. Puppies will try to keep up with the older dogs longer than they should. I also don't want the puppy to get used to just following the older dog and always being in second place. I will put a pup on a short chain to watch the older dogs work.
Young pups need exposed to birds early, ask your breeder if they will be introducing the litter to birds or at least the scent before you pick him up.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> The only tools I need are a check cord,whistle and water in a squirt bottle.


Not sure if you use the squirt bottle for negative reinforcement but we do at home. Or I should say used to. After just a few squirts penny (4 mos old) thought when we squirt her she should should stand there lapping it up. So it doesn't do what we intended. Stinker is possibly smarter than me and my partner and Dozer combined.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

There are two books I recommend to people quite often.

Training with Mo - written by Martha Greenlee 
How to help Gun dogs train themselves by Joan Bailey

I personally would be very cautious taking a 3 month hunting with other dogs, especially in the maelstrom that can be South Dakota Pheasant Hunting. It can overwhelm the little guy easily and the multiple gunshot report can and has permanently affected young inexperienced dogs. 

However, if you can take him with say ONE other very reliable non-aggressive dog and just run them without shooting birds (like after limits) and not around a bunch of other hunters, spending time afield is great for a three month old. As TexasRed notes, be cautious about not overdoing it with Pup's physical limitations and don't allow him to become dependent on the other dog.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

Start training "Whoa" early on. I wasn't sure if I was going to hunt with my Vizsla so I didn't start the whoa training till 9 months and it set him back considrably.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

SteelCityDozer said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > The only tools I need are a check cord,whistle and water in a squirt bottle.
> ...


I use a large water bottle with a squirt top for giving the dogs water in the field. The syrup bottles with handles work to. Just clip them to your belt. I use a *spray * bottle at home to reinforce leave it or quite in the crate.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

SerCopper said:


> Start training "Whoa" early on. I wasn't sure if I was going to hunt with my Vizsla so I didn't start the whoa training till 9 months and it set him back considrably.


I think of "whoa" training as more formal training. Depending on the dogs age, disposition and maturity I would think 9 months or later is probably the right time to teach whoa.

However, I do work on basic handling, including gently standing and physically handling the dog until it stands calmly and then release - but I don't use any voice command at all. It's akin to pre-school in that the dog is becoming accustomed to restraint and physical handling, but I think it's important for the pup to be able to be a pup. Training with Mo is a good book and describes this better than I can on a forum post.
Ken


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Have to agree "How to help Gun dogs train themselves by Joan Bailey" is a great book for your new pup's first year.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a good website while your waiting for your books to come in. 
http://steadywithstyle.com/


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, so many great tips, thanks alot

I didnt plan on taking him out during actual hunting with gunfire, just in the early morning before we can legally hunt. Possibly run across a few birds in the field. Unfortunately i dont have a ton of extra cash to send him off to training otherwise i would love to do that. Im not looking for a field champion, just a dog who isnt going to run around like a chicken with its head cut off flushing birds too far away, and a consistent retrieve to hand/foot.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

First I agree with others about taking your dog out to these fields to hunt and explore... I would be very careful who I let my puppy run with as you don't want that dog jumping yours as this can make it really hard to get them comfortable in the field again (had this happen to Luna's sister at 2 hunt tests... and it pretty much ruined her drive). But running it out and exploring gets them used to that whole idea of getting out away from you a bit and using their nose and brains and that this is fun. If you run into a bird great that's a bonus. The best time with my Vizsla was when I was between jobs and could go hike with her several times a week as a puppy. It was just me and her exploring nature. Let them drag a check cord/light line to get them used to that. That will help you later in training and overall keep your puppy safer.

The other big thing I did was my breeder did expose each to birds or at least a wing/scent before they even came home to us. This also helped her evaluate early on (though some that showed no interest as pups still can end up being great hunting dogs.. and vise versa really) it's a start at least. She got a quail to play with and chase at 10 weeks.. and from then on out I was sure to let her see a bird/hunt a bird at least once a month to keep that drive up. You need to connect with a trainer at least by phone or a couple private sessions. There is a lot to training a gun dog, no matter what level you are taking it to. And the early exposures to things like birds and guns especially are complex... and can easily go the wrong way if you are not informed properly and can't read your dog. We see it time and time again, sometimes the dog can be brought back but I would say more often it can't... and either way it will take a long time.

There is a lot of good advice from experienced people here... but those that are good at what they do are good for a reason and it can't all come free.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Gus

This is a short video we shot earlier this year of a client dog with an 11 week old GWP (yes I know - it wasn't a vizsla! :)
This was his second session - the first at 10 weeks.

It's not too bad of an example of a typical intro session for reference. 

A few things to note - the pigeon at the beginning was held with wings tight. This is very intentional, as the first smells and tastes of a bird need very much to be a positive experience. A Pigeon can have a strong flap and it's our job to think ahead in what we do as trainers. 

Second thing - the Pup can do NO wrong. This is a biggie that new Trainer/Owners struggle with. How you as the trainer project reaction will feed the reaction or extinguish it in a pup. This is a time of absolute fun experience for Pup. If they set back from a bird or startle at something, ignore it. It's a NON-EVENT. If it's no big deal to you the Pup goes, hmmm, that kinda scared me but Dad thinks it's nothing so it must be nothing. OK! On to the fun stuff again.

Third - if you find yourself cranky or irritable before you are going out to work the dog, do both of you a favor and leave him playing safely in the yard, sleeping in the kennel or whatever and go for a walk, drink a beverage etc. You need to be in the right frame of mind to train positively and justly. Don't take the tough day out on Pup. He's your buddy. That's what kids are for. 


http://www.willowyndranch.blogspot.com/2012/05/shot-of-little-whiskey.html

Have fun! You're in for a great ride!
Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Gus same thing - I buy a dozen quail and lock their wings - one at a time I throw one - the pup can do no wrong - next weekend if he loves birds get another dozen and break him to gun - that's a different story - the most important thing is to find a place with no distractions - just you and the pup and no spectators - the bond you form here will last a lifetime!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Great video Ken.


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

Finally got the little guy, he's so smart already. I cant believe what he knows without even teaching him. He also loves to play fetch and retrieve. 

Where do you buy pigeons or whatever it was you were using at intro birds? 

Also, he likes to play tug of war with a little duck that we have, often after fetching, should i stop playing tug of war as that may teach him that i want it and he may not want to bring back real birds, or am i looking to much into our play activity?

Thanks for that video, didn't realize so much could be taught from a 4 minute video, it was very insightful.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

go to the na bird breeders site - start with a game bird quail and your V will never look back


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

I checked out the site, thanks for it. Im going to try to get over the the retriever club nearby and see what all they have to offer, heard they do a great job.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Just a word of caution. Retriever clubs are generally very obedience driven and very early in age - that doesn't always work well with Vizslas unless you are wanting to focus strictly on duck dog type work. I would recommend looking more for a pointing dog group, Versatile hunting dog group, or better yet local Vizsla club.

Ken


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

It is more leaned towards duck hunting, however for only 50 bucks i can use their grounds (300 acres) at any time, and use their equipment as well. Im not really there to have them train my pup for me, more so there to get some tips and words of advice. But i certainly take your advice into consideration. Ive looked for other clubs in the area but have not had any luck as of yet


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

What should we be working on at this point (7/8 weeks) He loves to retrieve and brings it to me about 50 percent of the time. Gus is constantly sitting; when eating, drinking, just hanging out....so he's struggling with standing in place when doing heel..any advice?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

At that age their attention span is very short. Retrieves are short and only a couple at a time. Set them up to be successful. I do mine in the hallway. No place to go but back to me.
Don't worry about your pup being good at heel or standing in place at that age. Just try to get him to come to you, and go with you. I would be focusing more on building a good bond with him and letting him explore the fields. Work on house manners and crate training. After they have been introduced to quail, mine get them (wear gloves when handling birds) at least once a week to bump in the field. Pigeons when they are a little older.
I second what WillowyndRanch said on retriever trainers.
The two breeds are very far a part on training.


----------

